# Rocky Mountain Element 50 oder 70



## DON_D (11. April 2009)

Ola,

welches Bike lohnt sich mehr und wo könnte ich ein 2008er noch günstig in 18" bekommen? Gibt es in NRW einen guten Rocky Mountain Händler oder nen guten Online Shop?

LG DON_D


----------



## Doc.Jimmy (11. April 2009)

Moin 

Ist ne reine Geldfrage . Einziger unterschied sind die anbauteile , die sind beim 70er nochmal ne ecke besser , allerdings beim 50er auch nicht schlecht . Das macht halt eben den aufpreis aus . 

2008er sind durchaus noch zu bekommen , google spuckt da unter der richtigen bedienung auch was aus 

Hier gibts z.b noch ein 90er , einfach mal suchen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DON_D (11. April 2009)

Hm? Also ich denke das Element 50 dürfte locker reichen und ich kann es ja nach und nach aufrüsten! 
Wenn jemand weiß, wo es eines günstig gibt!


----------



## CKM1968 (20. April 2009)

Hi! Habe mir vor 15 Minuten das neue 50´er angeschaut. 
Ich suche selbst. Bin letztes Jahr auf ein Slayer umgestiegen (wegen FH und so). geiles Bike ansich, allerdings für Touren dann echt zu schwer.

Bei BOC in Bielefeld stehen auch noch 2008´er Element 30 in 18 ". Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man dort noch preislich was reißen kann.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## DON_D (20. April 2009)

Ola,

dass Element 30 habe ich ja! Hatte jetzt aber überlegt ein 50 zu nehmen! Das 30er zu tunen ist dann doch echt zu teuer! Rot/Weiß find ich auch schöner! 

LG


----------



## subdiver (21. April 2009)

DON_D schrieb:


> Ola,
> 
> dass Element 30 habe ich ja! Hatte jetzt aber überlegt ein 50 zu nehmen! Das 30er zu tunen ist dann doch echt zu teuer! Rot/Weiß find ich auch schöner!
> 
> LG



Ich habe ein 50er Element von 2007 und kann sagen, 
dass die Serienausstattung sehr mäßig, billig und sackschwer ist 
Mittlerweile sind bei meinem 50er nur noch der Rahmen, Kurbel, Schaltung und Bremsen Serie.

Die Ausstattung vom 2008 ist, meiner Meinung nach, noch schlechter.
Da wären z.B. die "billigere" Evolve-Kurbel (nicht mehr gefräst),
die billigeren Deore-Naben, anstelle der LX-Naben,
schlechtere Bereifung, usw..

Diese Aussagen decken sich auch mit denen eines RM-Bikeverleiher.

Ich würde das vorhandene 30er-Element tunen, kommt unterm Strich günstiger


----------



## DON_D (21. April 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich habe ein 50er Element von 2007 und kann sagen,
> dass die Serienausstattung sehr mäßig, billig und sackschwer ist
> Mittlerweile sind bei meinem 50er nur noch der Rahmen, Kurbel, Schaltung und Bremsen Serie.
> 
> ...



Ok! LRS hab ich ja noch! Bremsen und Gabel sind doch nun wirklich eindeutig besser beim 50er! 
Für die Bremsen von 30er bekomme ich nen netten Handschlag und für die Gabel? 110-120! 
Hm? Alles etwas doof!


----------



## subdiver (21. April 2009)

Ich würde das 30er "nach und nach" aufrüsten, 
denn beim 50er würdest Du es auch machen, wetten ?


----------



## DON_D (21. April 2009)

subdiver schrieb:


> Ich würde das 30er "nach und nach" aufrüsten,
> denn beim 50er würdest Du es auch machen, wetten ?



*g* Das kann schon sein, egal welches Bike ich hatte, am Ende sah es immer anders aus...


----------



## eb-network (21. April 2009)

wiegesagt bekomme ein 50er für knapp 2000 mit fox f-100 rl race face, synros, x9 oder shimano xt voll..... alles neu gruss


----------

